# Looking for a Evinrude part for a 225 looper



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The boys over at the hull truth pretty much covered all the places I'd of suggested.
Outboard salvage yard or a parts motor is your best bet.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Could this help?

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/brp/B-0437699.html?gclid=CKzDubCw8KgCFQli2godQg_jDA

No hits on used.

Frank_S


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Could this help?
> 
> http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/brp/B-0437699.html?gclid=CKzDubCw8KgCFQli2godQg_jDA
> 
> ...



Frank, thanks for the suggestion, but that is where I was about 1.5 weeks ago. Actually the schematics on Boats.net are where I start any of these "hunts" by finding the part numbers.

I have spent so much money already trying to make this repair that it is silly. I know I know BOAT=Break Out Another Thousand 

But with a new baby it is hard to find that money, AND justify it to the wife.
I can get a new one locally for ~$350 so the boats.net option is out

I just know the longer I wait to fix this, the more potential problems I will have with the power head from sitting so long :-? So I have told my self if I dont find one by the time I leave from Europe the credit card is coming out and the new part is getting ordered. I just find it so hard to believe that a used one is not sitting around some where as common as these motors are, even the more rare 30". I will keep hunting for now :'(

THANKS for not just reading and moving on though! I appreciate the input regardless!


----------

